# law enforcement token of appreciation



## catfish

Met these two officers at a truck stop after their shift was over. 
With all the crap people are giving police officers lately, I figured I could show them that people do care about them. 
So I gifted a "thin blue line" to the city officer and the county officer wanted his in hunter green with a copper/brown line to match his uniform. I guess we'll call it "thin brown line".
Sorry the pic posted sideways.


----------



## havasu

Very nice. I bet you made their day!


----------



## MrParacord

They look happy in the pic. That was a very nice thing to do.


----------



## catfish

I have a dozen or so " thin blue line" bracelets made. I try to hand one out anytime I can. 
Most if the time the officer will say " I'd love one , but cannot except gifts while on duty". 
One time I just placed a bracelet on a hood of a cruiser. Lol


----------



## havasu

As a retired brother in blue, I understand their concerns over gratuities. We once had an officer get fired over a free cup of coffee at a local "stop and rob" convenience store.


----------



## catfish

Let's just say, there may have or have not been any placed on a hood of a police car in the past few weeks in Pennsylvania, west Virginia, and or Kentucky. Lol.


----------



## havasu

Good for you. I'm also sure those officers have placed them on their wrists only long enough to find the rightful owners!


----------



## MrParacord

Or they were sent to the crime lab to be analyzed for prints.


----------



## ThatdudeTak

You could always try and find out the amount of people at the building and make enough for 1 per officer, and tell then it's not a gift, it's a piece of gear.


----------



## MrParacord

I don't think asking how many officers are in a building is a good idea. 
That kind of question might raise some red flags.


----------



## silacious_d

Just a few!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## havasu

It is a very common question to have someone walk into our lobby to ask how many sworn officers we have in the city. Standing behind 2" of bomb proof glass also helps us answer this question.


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> It is a very common question to have someone walk into our lobby to ask how many sworn officers we have in the city. Standing behind 2" of bomb proof glass also helps us answer this question.


Oh okay. I know if I was asked that type of question I would ask them why do they want to know.


----------



## havasu

Some things the general public ask are all part of public information, and we are prohibited from asking why they want to know. It's all part of the Freedom of Information Act. (FOIA)


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> It is a very common question to have someone walk into our lobby to ask how many sworn officers we have in the city. Standing behind 2" of bomb proof glass also helps us answer this question.


LOL. Nice.


----------

